# [Austin, TX] Are you on the Global Frequency?



## Jim Hague (Jun 22, 2004)

Wanted: Mature, experienced player for Spycraft/SFA campaign in Austin, Texas.

The game is a loose amalgamation of the default SFA world and the world of Global Frequency as written by Warren Ellis, with a few modifications. I am using the Spycraft/SFA rules, errataed, and including the Living Spycraft alternate XP expenditure system with tweaks to the expenditure costs. The campaign tends toward the cinematic, and I have also tweaked the action dice system to support that style. Other than that, it's Spycraft D20.

I'm looking for someone who's willing to build a character that'll fit into the existing group. I also want someone who is willing and able to *commit* to a biweekly Saturday afternoon schedule. (Note: the schedule does have some flex to it, so if you're available biweekly on Saturday evenings, or Sundays, we can work with that.) We do deal with "mature content" -- violence, sex, profanity, etc. -- if this offends you, you'll want to look elsewhere. There's a strong undercurrent of the weird and supernatural, as well -- see above re: offense.

I can be contacted at spycraftgm_austin@protocolzero.com. Looking forward to hearing from you.

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Hague (Jun 25, 2004)

*bump*

Next game is scheduled for July 2.


----------

